# Paypal money dispute



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone know the score with these at all.

I know Ebay and PP are a law to themselves, just wish everyone would stop using paypal and people power would win....it's gone a bit far from that right enough, I did try to stop as many people from using them years ago when ran an online business.

Anyway so I sold something on ebay and the person broke part of it.

I managed to get a replacement part and sent it free of charge.

They eventually sent me back the bust part....then starting asking for postage money, politely told them to stuff it.

He raised some dispute claim and I got a message saying it was decided in my favour and had to do no more about it.

Just checked paypal and on the 26th Dec my money has been snaffled by them saying was in buyers favour.

What is the legal stand on this, he was moaning about £5 postage and as a result he is allowed to keep my £200 item for free.

Surely that is theft!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

If they decided in your favour why have they taken the money, id be on the phone to them instantly and also looking to what part of the law you could apply for theft.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Never leave money in your paypal acccount, they're robbing barstewards at the best of times but if there's nothing in there then they can't take anything back.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Never leave money in your paypal acccount, they're robbing barstewards at the best of times but if there's nothing in there then they can't take anything back.


Don't be sure, like I said, law to themselves.

I had kept very little in the account...but read this :

This is dated 26th Dec :

eBay decided in favour of the buyer in a dispute filed with the eBay Resolution Centre. Since you didn't have enough money in your account to cover the refund, [eBay] issued the refund on your behalf. Please reimburse eBay now for the refund.

However this was what I received on the 5th of Dec :

Customer Support has reviewed the case and made a final decision.

We've decided not to issue the buyer with a refund. You don't need to do 
anything else for this case. The hold on this PayPal transaction has been 
removed. This case is closed.

Decision:
This case has been decided in your favour. The hold on this PayPal 
transaction has been removed.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Get in touch with evilbay then, explain the problem and the fact paypal sided with you. I still wouldn't pay them back tbh, ebay can't do much to chase you for it apart from ban you.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

as above ebays decision to give them a refund there fault for not contacting you before refunding i'd tell em to **** off. i dont dare sell anything expensive on their as theres too many robbing chavs out there who are on too many benefits and handouts anyhows


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Contacted ebay but you know what they are like, take an age to sort anything out worse at this time of year.

They guy submitted something saying that he had returned the item to me....no, he returned a part that he broke himself which I bent over backwards to help with, can believe he got a bee in his bonnet about returning something that he broke back to me.

No pleasing some people.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Never leave money in your paypal acccount, they're robbing barstewards at the best of times but if there's nothing in there then they can't take anything back.


oh yes they can!! i for saw a paypal dispute coming a while back, withdrew my money, closed my account, and THEN he opens a dispute.

paypal refunded him money from an account that no longer existed :wall:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Didn't come out of your pocket though did it? So they're out of pocket then.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yup, i had a bailiff come knocking at my door!!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

He'd have been told where to go, no court order = no rights and no signed credit agreement with paypal.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Didn't come out of your pocket though did it? So they're out of pocket then.


Correct but unsure of their next move, regardless bit concerned that the buyer has something costing £200 for free


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

That's the problem with paypal, until people start doing something about it like fighting back they'll continue getting away with it.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

I seen it coming back in around 2001/2 from memory, I did everything to stop it, think it was billpoint back then. Fraud was rife and they couldn't have gave a monkeys, I know of charites that were hoodwinked and lost money which was never recovered.

Nochex was a far better service and I was able to put most of our customers through that but only for lesser value goods, higher value was bank transfers, cash at counter and cheques.

Natwest fastpay was another but it never took off, there is no way that eBay should be allowed to make it compulsary to accept paypal, was surprised when that happened.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

googlecheckout is great but evilbay want the monopoly.


----------

